# Loud "Screeching" sound, high on cold days comming from passenger side.



## hdias82 (Apr 20, 2007)

I have been having a loud screeching sound coming from from the passenger side of 99 Altima GXE, it sounds like a tortured cat or something of that nature. Freaking thing wakes up all my neighbors in the morning and i have to duck low with a a pathetic apologetic smile. It's embarrassing to say the least!.

The sound is high on real cold days and when i make a slow turn, checked my power steering fliud, it seems ok. I know my brakes need to be replaced soon, but they are working fine. Could it be my bearings or my alternator belt or something? Please help. Also the thing starts vibrating like crazy when i go 70 mph on the highway. Any suggestion will really be appreciated. It's got 125K on it. I would prefer a good cost effective solution as I am a poor college student.

Thanks.


----------



## Brianz01Altima (Jan 17, 2007)

Check both belts, they must be really tight or they will slip, especially the a/c belt.


----------



## mf05ser (Jan 15, 2007)

They should be tight, not Really tight. If you notice them cracked then change them. Im not sure if it is a serpentine belt in your car, if it is its self tightining. the shake is most likely the tires out of balance. Go to a local tire shop and ask to balance the tires. if the steering wheel vibrates, then ask to balance just the front tires. and dont let them charge you more than 10 bucks each.


----------



## Brianz01Altima (Jan 17, 2007)

Forgot to tell you too that the Altimas are sensitive to any imperfections in tires. I have had a 94 and now an 01 and they both started to vibrate and shake around 65mph up. I guess it's the nature of the car, as most seem to have this issue as I do on mine. 

The best solution for me was Michelin destiny tires. Any other brand and I had to go to a place that shaved and balanced the tires on the car for a good ride....

Your car has two serpetine like belts and they do not have a self tensioner, so you will need to check the condition and be sure they are tight.


----------



## Vandy-1 (Apr 14, 2006)

Put on a quality belt like Goodyear Gatorback poly belts they are not that expensive for
the Altima.
The belts should be tight but have at least a 1/4 " deflection.
When the belts are off spin the alternator and water pump pulleys to see if the bearings are shot.
The Fulda Assuro "carat" has been an exceptionally good long wearing tire for my '00 Altima GXE.


----------



## hdias82 (Apr 20, 2007)

Thanks for all the suggestions guys, yup the problem was the loose belt, and unbalanced tires. My fault however...I just changed my alternator belt some months ago...i thought it was tight...but after i tighened it some more...no more sound!

Appreciate everyone's suggestions!!

This forum rocks!


----------

